# Tanzer 27...New to Sailing



## vannbrook

Hello,

I am essentially new to sailing. I have been a passenger on sailboats occasionally but never had any significant role in sailing the vessel. I have just come into possesion of a Tanzer 27 built in 1985. This vessel has had only one owner and has been very well maintained . Initially, I will be sailing in the Great South Bay out of Bayport. I have arranged for lessons and will most likely be taking a basic keelboat course. I hope to become proficient enough to take some trips to Block Island, Boston, Newport, etc... eventually. The boat was an incredibly generous gift and I am prepared to spend a few k to really get her updated. I hope to sail her at least once a week and more often than that in the summer. I guess I am looking for input and comments regarding sailing on the Bay, favorite anchorages, tips,etc. Is it realistic to take this size boat on overnight trips up and down the coast (after a year or two of gaining experience)? Any comments on this make and size boat?

I am very excited to become part of the sailing community, I appreciate your input. I have already browsed many of your forums.


----------



## Faster

Welcome, enjoy the forum and learning about your new boat...


----------



## norahs arc

Welcome aboard! Tanzer 27
Used to be a Paceship 26, Tanzer bought the molds and added an outboard rudder (on most of them) and made them a nice 27. - the only good looking Tanzer under 30 ft IMHO.
Have sailed in company with one - a nice boat with good speed.
Have Fun


----------



## Faster

norahs arc said:


> Welcome aboard! Tanzer 27
> Used to be a Paceship 26, Tanzer bought the molds and added an outboard rudder (on most of them) and made them a nice 27. -* the only good looking Tanzer under 30 ft IMHO.*
> Have sailed in company with one - a nice boat with good speed.
> Have Fun


Seen this one? Granted, not many built....

TANZER 25 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com

Norah.. downsizing already? Our first boat was a Shark 24 (a rare bird on the west coast).


----------



## larman

Hi,

I just bought a 1983 Tanzer 27. Not far from you in Bluepoint. It has been sitting for sometime, so I need to do some work on her. I will be sailing out of Mt. Sinai. What condition is your boat? I have to yanmar diesel inboard in mine? Lets compare notes. Im new to sailing also.

Larry


----------



## vannbrook

Hi Larry,

My boat is in good shape, original owner. Well maintained. I also have a yanmar diiesel 9.9 hp. It is the original engine but according to the orignal owner, it runs very well (he is a friend of mine). All other systems seem to function properly. I have removed all of the cabinetry doors, cleaned and oiled them and they look great. I will need to invest in some form of GPS/Depth finder combo. Spinnaker, mainsail and two jibs all in good shape. Will need a new bilge pump. Trying to get prices for bottom paint, keel cleaning/ paint and mast raising but no reponses as of yet. Head functions well and cushions are in good shape. All rigging seems to be functional as well.

I plan on taking a sailing class in Greenport this spring but have not had a response to my original email. I plan on following up with a phone call this week. If I figure out how to post pictures here i will do so.

Good luck, keep in touch

Kevin


----------



## larman

Hi Kevin

I am using Port Jeff Marine, they will be hauling and stepping my mast. I see they also offer other services. My first time using them so I cannot say attest to there ability and service. My boat is surrounded by 3 feet of snow and ice and it makes it difficulty to work on her. Waiting for the thaw to move her.

Larry


----------



## DonScribner

Kevin,

this the only time you'll thank a friend for giving you a disease! 

A 27 footer, IMHO, is a good starter boat if you're looking to cruise. Many say that you are better off starting with a sailing dinghy. That way you are more in tune with what affect the wind has on the boat and all the interactions of sail, rudder, weight distribution and the like. I see the logic in that but I live in Main where a couple of hours in the water can produce a corpse most of the year. So, I started on a small keel boat. Taking lessons are an excellent idea. They will get you higher up the learning curve than some of us. They are not required, though, so if you can't afford the, study as many sailing books as you can amass and get out there. One class that is an absolute must, is a Sailing and Seamanship course from your local powesquadron. Probably $50 at a local college. This will teach you all sorts of things but most importantly, you'll learn the "rules of the road" on the water. Something as simple as who is the privileged vessel ( there is no right of way) will save you many hours of washing your shorts. Or, how much rode to let out while anchoring? Plus, it helps on the insurance bill.


Don


----------



## Dutch Surfer

DonScribner said:


> Kevin,
> 
> this the only time you'll thank a friend for giving you a disease!
> 
> A 27 footer, IMHO, is a good starter boat if you're looking to cruise. Many say that you are better off starting with a sailing dinghy. That way you are more in tune with what affect the wind has on the boat and all the interactions of sail, rudder, weight distribution and the like. I see the logic in that but I live in Main where a couple of hours in the water can produce a corpse most of the year. So, I started on a small keel boat. Taking lessons are an excellent idea. They will get you higher up the learning curve than some of us. They are not required, though, so if you can't afford the, study as many sailing books as you can amass and get out there. One class that is an absolute must, is a Sailing and Seamanship course from your local powesquadron. Probably $50 at a local college. This will teach you all sorts of things but most importantly, you'll learn the "rules of the road" on the water. Something as simple as who is the privileged vessel ( there is no right of way) will save you many hours of washing your shorts. Or, how much rode to let out while anchoring? Plus, it helps on the insurance bill.
> 
> Don


Old thread here but doing some homework on buying a +/- 27 foot sailboat that I can learn on and safely take on short weekend trips. Just finished ASA 101 and learned just enough to get myself in trouble. Looking at the 27 foot Tanzer, Catalina, Hunter etc. Any advice/thoights or helpful suggestions would be appreciated.

- Shayne


----------



## Ninefingers

As with most boats, the condition is often more important than the brand. Best to get out and start looking at them and you'll get a good sense of what you like. You don't need to know it all, but it does help to know enough to stay away from say, a Buccaneer. I just sold my CS 27 which was a great boat for me for the last 5 years. They are strong/sturdy boats and generally underpriced. Cockpit is on the small side and some don't dig the lines of them, but they are seriously built boats for 27 footers - and their quality control in the factory was exceptional I am told. They made 500 of them pretty much all the same.


----------



## Dutch Surfer

Very much appreciate you for taking a few minutes to share your experience with me. Thank you.

- S


----------

